# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Project σε HMI με PLC

## vidas

Project σε HMI με PLC 

   	Ζητείται προγραμματιστής για ένα μικρό και εύκολο Project με HMI panel και PLC της KINCO και για μελλοντική συνεργασία σε νέα Projects.  
   	Δίδεται αρκετά καλή αμοιβή. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε με το 
   	τηλ. 210 5220.005 Θανάσης

----------

